Ask HN: What are your goals for 2020? - avocadosword
======
daodedickinson
I don't even know how to form goals or dreams anymore. I'm so horribly lonely
I don't have anyone to check in with to try to stabilize my life at all. I got
so lonely I couldn't sleep so many times for 2+ nights in a row I had to quit
my job because I couldn't safely commute.

I guess I grew up thinking eventually I would meet someone I liked that also
liked me back, and then I could finally have someone to talk to about hopes
and dreams and goals and plans, but it never happened.

I guess if I can offer any advice to anyone if anyone actually reads this it
would be to just go all in on liking someone back if they want to like you.

When I was 17 a 15 year old liked me and I liked her but was to afraid to like
her back because in a year I would be 18 and it would be illegal to like her
and... now I'm 31 and no one else ever even showed interest in me except some
girl I didn't like that drugged me and raped me and I'm so fucking alone

------
muchofr
1 - like jetti, be a better dad 2 - get certified 3 - get my apnea sorted out

------
jetti
In no particular order:

* pay down debts

* create a revenue generating side project

* try and be the best dad I can be to my son

